# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Περί επαναχρησιμοποίησης μοτέρ

## aser

Έχω ένα μοτέρ πλυντηρίου παλιό πάνω από 20χ, σε τι μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω; σκέφτομαι να το μετατρέψω για αντλία στο πηγάδι κάνει; αν ναι ποια καλώδια συνδέω;
Το απόγευμα θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## FILMAN

Το αγαπημένο μας θέμα! Δώσε φωτο και θα τα βρούμε τα καλώδια.

----------


## teo_GR

Να πω ιδέα?
  Τη λες για δίδυμο τροχό αλλά σε μονή έκδοση?
url.jpgurl.jpg

----------


## aser

Φίλε Φίλιππα μέχρι το βραδύ θα της έχω ανεβάσει, περιμένω να έρθει ο αδερφός μου που έχει κινητό με καλή ανάλυση.

Φίλε Βασίλη με έβαλες σε σκέψεις τώρα, δεν λέω όχι αλλά που θα βρω τα εξαρτήματα για την μετατροπή του σε τροχό.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλε Φίλιππα μέχρι το βραδύ θα της έχω ανεβάσει, περιμένω να έρθει ο αδερφός μου που έχει κινητό με καλή ανάλυση.


Εντάξει, βέβαια εγώ θα τις δω από Δευτέρα.

----------


## teo_GR

Βαλε τις Φώτο να δούμε τον άξονα και κάτι θα σκεφτούμε.

----------


## aser

http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/...9/DSC00038.jpg
http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/...9/DSC00037.jpg
http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/...9/DSC00036.jpg
http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/...9/DSC00035.jpg
http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/...9/DSC00034.jpg
http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/...9/DSC00033.jpg
http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/...9/DSC00032.jpg
http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/...9/DSC00031.jpg
http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/...DSC0003001.jpg
http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/...9/DSC00029.jpg
http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/...9/DSC00028.jpg
http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/...9/DSC00027.jpg

Αυτες ειναι η φωτο, ξερω οτι θελει καθαρισμα αλλα ειπα πρωτα να το δω σε λειτουργια και μετα να το καθαρισω.
Τα καλωδια που εχει το φις ειναι: κοκκινο, μαυρο, μπλε, κιτρινο, κιτρινο. Η γειωση ειναι πανω στο σασι.

----------


## teo_GR

Αν καταλήξεις σε τροχό για αρχή πρέπει να πάρεις ένα δίσκο λείανσης φαντάζομαι θα βρεις εύκολα στη Σπύρου Πάτσι και αφού μετρήσουμε  διάμετρο τρυπάς και άξονα καθώς και του <ραουλου> που έχει ο άξονας  τότε προχωραμε στη σύνδεση.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Τα τυλίγματα θα τα βρεις μ ένα πολύμετρο (Έχει ένα κοινό και τέσσερις άκρες, 2 αργό 600 σαλ, 2 γρήγορο 2000 σαλ). Στα άκρα πάει ο πυκνωτής στο κοινό ο ουδέτερος και ανάλογα από ποια πλευρά δίνεις τη φάση γυρνάει δεξιόστροφα-αριστερόστροφα. Βοηθητικό και κύριο τύλιγμα είναι το ίδιο.  Αν δεν έχεις πολύμετρο δοκίμασε με μια 12βολτη μπαταρία σε 2 τυλίγματα θα φρενάρει πολύ σε 2 λιγότερο. Μετά το τροφοδοτείς μέσο λάμπας (100βατ πυρακτώσεως) σε σειρά με τη φάση, και λάθος να κάνεις δεν θα έχεις απώλειες. Αν βρεις το τύλιγμα, με τροφοδότηση του ενός, χωρίς πυκνωτή αν γυρίσεις τον άξονα με το χέρι ξεκινάει (προσοχή μη μαγκώσει κανένα δάχτυλο). Ο αξονας του είναι Φ12 ή 14 πολύ ψιλός για καταπόνηση σε λυγισμο (τροχός) θα κοπεί και θα χτυπήσεις, παίρνεις λοιπόν 2 ρουλεμάν Ω τα φθηνά κάνουν 5-7 ευρώ το ένα κάνεις μια βάση τα βιδώνεις με παξιμάδια ασφαλείας και κόντρα βάζεις άξονα ότι έχει και ο τροχός, στη μέση βάζεις τροχαλία με ιμάντα, δεξί - αριστερό σπείρωμα στις άκρες και είσαι κομπλέ!!!

----------


## button

Παναγιώτη αν δεν σε πειράζει κάνεις ένα μίνι σχηματικό για το πως ελέγχουμε με πολλημετρο ? 

Έχω σχεδόν ίδιο κινητήρα και σκεφτόμουν να το κάνω  πριόνι με ενα ανάλογο δίσκο

----------


## agis68

επισής (αλλη ιδέα) με ιμαντα μπορει να οδηγεί τροχό αγγειοπλαστικής. Είδα οτι εχει κατασκευαστει στη Ρουμανια. Παντως μπορει να χρησιμοποιειθει σε αρκετα πράγματα. καπου στις φωτο ειδα οτι ζυγιζει 2,85 κιλα...μεγάλος για τροχός πάντος

καλη τυχη

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σταύρο ... χάλια φωτογραφίες!... Το μόνο που διακρίνω είναι που γράφει για 14 mF (μικροφαράντ) πυκνωτή . Αλλά δεν διακρίνω τα υπόλοιπα ... αν είναι δυνατόν γράψε εσύ με το πληκτρολόγιο ότι γράφει επάνω στο μοτέρ με την ίδια σειρά και γραμμές που τα γράφει πάνω στο μοτέρ.
Πάντως το καλώδιο που (μου φαίνεται ρόζ) και είναι μόνο του ανάμεσα στα (διπλά ) είναι ουδέτερος ... αυτά που είναι (διπλά ) και δίπλα - δίπλα είναι τα ζεύγη του (γρήγορου - αργού ) στην περιστροφή. 
θα τα συνδέσεις όπως στο σχέδιο 
Σύνδεση μοτέρ.JPG
Όπου Α ή Β είναι τα ζεύγη για αργό και γρήγορο , το ίδιο ισχύει για το αργό και γρήγορο με το ίδιο σχέδιο ... αλλά δεν διακρίνω επιπλέον πληροφορίες μήπως π.χ. λέει άλλον τυχόν πυκνωτή για τις γρήγορες π.χ. ή άλλον για τις αργές στροφές. 

Εάν θέλεις να αλλάξεις την φορά περιστροφής αλλάζεις τα καλώδια (μόνο στο βύσμα ) που προέρχονται από τον πυκνωτή από τα σημεία ( Γ και Δ ) .

ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΌΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ σε συνδεδεμένο με ρεύμα .... και μην αγγίζεις τις άκρες του πυκνωτή ακόμη και όταν είναι εκτός ρεύματος .

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Καλημέρα.  Το σχέδιο του κινητήρα (εσωτερικά) είναι το εξής : Σαρωμένο1.pdf 
Εδώ βλέπεις ότι όλα τα τυλίγματα είναι συνδεδεμένα σε ένα κοινό κόμβο, άρα με το πολύμετρο πρέπει να αναζητήσεις ένα άκρο που θα έχει ηλεκτρική αντίσταση με όλα τα τυλίγματα. Αυτό είναι το κοινό (COM).  Με ωμομέτρηση στα άλλα τυλίγματα θα βρεις ανά 2 να έχουν όμοια αντίσταση αυτά είναι τα άκρα των τυλιγμάτων μικρής και μεγάλης ταχύτητας.  Συνήθως μεγάλη αντίσταση παρουσιάζει το τύλιγμα της μικρής ταχύτητας. Αντίστοιχα τα άκρα ονόμασε U1 V1 και U2 V2 Ελέγχεις ωμικά να συμφωνούν τ αθροίσματα των αντιστάσεων R(U1-COM) + R(COM-V1) =R(U1-V1) όμοια και για R(U2-COM) + R(COM-V2) =R(U2-V2). 
Σύνδεσε μια λάμπα 100 βατ στη φάση για την αποφυγή βραχυκυκλωμάτων και κάνεις το εξής κύκλωμα Σαρωμένο.pdf τροφοδοτείς το κινητήρα σου από το δοκιμαστικό, ελέγχεις για τυχών βραχυκυκλώματα με το κέλυφος του κινητήρα (ως προς τη γη). Η λάμπα θα ανάβει σχεδόν κανονικά και ο κινητήρας θα περιστρέφεται με χαμηλή ροπή και λιγότερες από τις ονομαστικές στροφές.  Αν και σ αυτό το στάδιο τα πήγες καλά συμμάζεψε και δέσε τα περισσευούμενα καλώδια βάλε ένα διακόπτη στη σειρά και η συνδεσμολογία είναι έτοιμη. Αντί για ρελέ μπορείς να βάλεις διακόπτες για την αλλαγή φοράς και το αργό γρήγορο.  
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ Αν είναι για τροχό πάγκου ή ότι άλλη κατασκευή αυτού του είδους θα πρέπει να συνδέσεις *μόνο τη μία φορά περιστροφής* και θα είναι τέτοια ώστε τα παξιμάδια συγκράτησης να τείνουν στο να *βιδώσουν* όχι αντίθετα γιατί μπορεί να ξεβιδώσουν πολύ εύκολα. Γι αυτό οι δίδυμοι τροχοί του εμπορίου έχουν δεξιόστροφο - αριστερόστροφο σπείρωμα και δεν είναι το ίδιο από κάθε πλευρά.

----------


## FILMAN

Παιδιά προσέχετε λίγο τί γράφετε, το μοτέρ αυτό δεν θα έχει μόνο 4 τυλίγματα τα οποία θα είναι ανά 2 ίδια! Στις γρήγορες στροφές δεν έχει δεξιά - αριστερά. Για να δουλέψει θα χρειαστεί επίσης ένας πυκνωτής 14μF / 450V~. Τώρα για να βρούμε τα καλώδια:

Έχουμε 5 καλώδια (τη γείωση την αφήνουμε προς το παρόν στην άκρη): μαύρο, κόκκινο, κίτρινο, μπλε, λευκό. Με ένα πολύμετρο γυρισμένο στην κλίμακα μέτρησης αντιστάσεων (περιμένουμε τιμές από μερικά Ω ως καμιά 300αριά Ω) μετράμε όλους τους δυνατούς συνδυασμούς, δηλαδή:

μαύρο - κόκκινο
μαύρο - κίτρινο
μαύρο - μπλε
μαύρο - λευκό
κόκκινο - κίτρινο
κόκκινο - μπλε
κόκκινο - λευκό
κίτρινο - μπλε
κίτρινο - λευκό
μπλε - λευκό

Από τις τιμές που θα προκύψουν θα ανακαλύψουμε τη συνδεσμολογία.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> Παιδιά προσέχετε λίγο τί γράφετε, το μοτέρ αυτό δεν θα έχει μόνο 4 τυλίγματα τα οποία θα είναι ανά 2 ίδια! Στις γρήγορες στροφές δεν έχει δεξιά - αριστερά. Για να δουλέψει θα χρειαστεί επίσης ένας πυκνωτής 14μF / 450V~. Τώρα για να βρούμε τα καλώδια:
> 
> Έχουμε 5 καλώδια (τη γείωση την αφήνουμε προς το παρόν στην άκρη): μαύρο, κόκκινο, κίτρινο, μπλε, λευκό. Με ένα πολύμετρο γυρισμένο στην κλίμακα μέτρησης αντιστάσεων (περιμένουμε τιμές από μερικά Ω ως καμιά 300αριά Ω) μετράμε όλους τους δυνατούς συνδυασμούς, δηλαδή:
> 
> μαύρο - κόκκινο
> μαύρο - κίτρινο
> μαύρο - μπλε
> μαύρο - λευκό
> κόκκινο - κίτρινο
> ...


Φίλιππε το μοτέρ είναι 2 ταχυτήτων (απο πλυντύριο είναι πλυσιμο-στυψιμο)  με αλλαγή στη φορά περιστροφής του. Το βοηθητικό(εκκίνησης) και το κύριο είναι ίδιων χαρακτηριστικών τύλιγμα. Μια μικρή διαφορά (ωμικά εννοώ) έχει το μικρής ταχύτητας σε σχέση με το μεγάλης ταχύτητας. Πόσα παραπάνω τυλίγματα να έχει ενα μοτέρ 2 ταχυτήτων?
 1 κυριο τύλιγμα μεγάλης
 2 βοηθητικό τύλιγμα μεγάλης που στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι με ίδια χαρακτηριστικά  με το 1
3 κύριο τύλιγμα μικρής
4 βοηθητικό τύλιγμα μικρής που και εδώ στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι με ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με το 3

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε το μοτέρ είναι 2 ταχυτήτων (απο πλυντύριο είναι πλυσιμο-στυψιμο)  με αλλαγή στη φορά περιστροφής του. Το βοηθητικό(εκκίνησης) και το κύριο είναι ίδιων χαρακτηριστικών τύλιγμα. Μια μικρή διαφορά (ωμικά εννοώ) έχει το μικρής ταχύτητας σε σχέση με το μεγάλης ταχύτητας.


Όχι. Είναι μεν δύο ταχυτήτων αλλά στη γρήγορη δεν προβλέπεται ανάστροφη κίνηση. Εκεί τα δύο τυλίγματα δεν είναι καθόλου ίδια. Και στην αργή δεν έχει μόνο δύο τυλίγματα. Όταν ανέβουν οι μετρήσεις θα το διαπιστώσεις.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> Όχι. Είναι μεν δύο ταχυτήτων αλλά στη γρήγορη δεν προβλέπεται ανάστροφη κίνηση. Εκεί τα δύο τυλίγματα δεν είναι καθόλου ίδια. Και στην αργή δεν έχει μόνο δύο τυλίγματα. Όταν ανέβουν οι μετρήσεις θα το διαπιστώσεις.


Στη μεγάλη ταχύτητα μπορεί να έχει λεπτότερο σύρμα για το βοηθητικό τύλιγμα σωστή η παρατήρηση σου,  άλλα όσα μοτέρ πλυντηρίου είχαν περάσει από τα χέρια μου είχαν το ίδιο σύρμα.  Δεν είναι και μεγάλη η διαφορά λόγο ότι το μοτέρ είναι μικρής ισχύος και το κύριο τύλιγμα είναι λεπτό και αυτό.  Μετά στους κινητήρες με λεπτότερο σύρμα στο βοηθητικό έχει και το φυγοκεντρικό διακόπτη που βγάζει εκτός τον πυκνωτή όταν ο κινητήρας ανεβάσει στροφές.  Εδώ δεν υπάρχει και ο πυκνωτής καθώς και το τύλιγμα είναι συνέχεια υπό τάση.  Αυτά για τη μεγάλη ταχύτητα.  Για τη μικρή ισχύουν τα ίδια μόνο που επειδή είναι αντιστρεφόμενης φοράς τα τυλίγματα είναι τα ίδια ακριβώς.  Τύλιγμα ονομάζουμε την περιέλιξη καταλλήλου σύρματος μονωμένου το οποίο έχει μια αρχή και ένα τέλος. 
Στη μικρή ταχύτητα έχουμε πάλι δύο το κύριο και το βοηθητικό. Αυτό που αλλάζει είναι ο αριθμός πόλων (με βάση το n=(f*60)/αριθμό πόλων) αλλά αυτό δεν μας ενδιαφέρει στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Όπως δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η διολίσθηση του μαγνητικού πεδίου και το βήμα του. Άρα τα τυλίγματα είναι 4, ο αριθμός πόλων αδιάφορος, δες και λίγο στο #13 τα σχηματάκια.  Τωρα αν αμπερομετρήσει και δεί οτι στη μεγάλη ο κινητηρας τραβάει λιγότερο ρεύμα απο τη μία περιστροφή ας μη τη χρησιμοποιεί. Μια καλή παρατήρηση είναι και στο #12 με βάση τη διάταξη.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> ..........  Μετά στους κινητήρες με λεπτότερο σύρμα στο βοηθητικό έχει και το φυγοκεντρικό διακόπτη που βγάζει εκτός τον πυκνωτή όταν ο κινητήρας ανεβάσει στροφές.  Εδώ δεν υπάρχει και ο πυκνωτής καθώς και το τύλιγμα είναι συνέχεια υπό τάση.  Αυτά για τη μεγάλη ταχύτητα. ............(με βάση το n=(f*60)/αριθμό πόλων) ..............


  <<  Μετά στους κινητήρες με λεπτότερο σύρμα στο βοηθητικό έχει και το φυγοκεντρικό διακόπτη που βγάζει εκτός τον πυκνωτή όταν ο κινητήρας ανεβάσει  στροφές.>>
  Και σε κινητήρες χωρίς φυγοκεντρικό διακόπτη ενδέχεται να έχομε λεπτότερο σύρμα στην βοηθ περιέλιξη 
  << Εδώ δεν υπάρχει και ο πυκνωτής καθώς και το τύλιγμα είναι συνέχεια υπό τάση.>>
  Όταν κάποτε δούλευε είχε και πυκνωτή.
  << με βάση το n=(f*60)/αριθμό πόλων >>

  με βάση το n=(f*60)/ *ζευγών* των πόλων, προφανώς θα ήθελες να γράψεις

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> <<  Μετά στους κινητήρες με λεπτότερο σύρμα στο βοηθητικό έχει και το φυγοκεντρικό διακόπτη που βγάζει εκτός τον πυκνωτή όταν ο κινητήρας ανεβάσει  στροφές.>>
>   Και σε κινητήρες χωρίς φυγοκεντρικό διακόπτη ενδέχεται να έχομε λεπτότερο σύρμα στην βοηθ περιέλιξη 
>   << Εδώ δεν υπάρχει και ο πυκνωτής καθώς και το τύλιγμα είναι συνέχεια υπό τάση.>>
>   Όταν κάποτε δούλευε είχε και πυκνωτή.
>   << με βάση το n=(f*60)/αριθμό πόλων >>
> 
>   με βάση το n=(f*60)/ *ζευγών* των πόλων, προφανώς θα ήθελες να γράψεις


Σίγουρα υπάρχει και πιθανότητα να έχει σύρμα με μικρότερο καρέ αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο! Πόσο μάλιστα σε κινητήρες αυτού του τύπου, που προορίζονται για περισσότερα μοντέλα του ενός και άλλοτε στύβει δεξιόστροφα και άλλοτε αριστερόστροφα! 
Η πρόταση μου είναι η εξής : Μετά στους κινητήρες με λεπτότερο σύρμα στο βοηθητικό έχει και το  φυγοκεντρικό διακόπτη που βγάζει εκτός τον πυκνωτή όταν ο κινητήρας  ανεβάσει στροφές.  Εδώ δεν υπάρχει και ο πυκνωτής καθώς και το τύλιγμα  είναι συνέχεια υπό τάση. Δεν είπα ότι δεν έχει πυκνωτή! εκτός και την αρχική κίνηση τη δίνεις με μίζα σαν τις ΜΕΚ.   :Hammer: Ουπςςςςςςςςςς! αριθμό έγραψα? Πιπέρι!!! Ζευγάρια παν οι πόλοι Ν Β

----------


## FILMAN

Ξαναλέω πάλι: Όταν έρθουν οι μετρήσεις θα δεις ότι στη γρήγορη ταχύτητα έχει 2 περιελίξεις (κύρια - βοηθητική) οι οποίες θα είναι πολύ διαφορετικές μεταξύ τους. Κατά συνέπεια δεν μπορείς να τροφοδοτήσεις την βοηθητική ως κύρια και αντίστροφα, ώστε να πετύχεις ανάποδη περιστροφή.

Στην αργή ταχύτητα θα δεις ότι πιθανότατα δεν θα έχει απλώς μόνο 2 ίδιες περιελίξεις, αλλά περισσότερες.

Το σύρμα που χρησιμοποιείται για όλα τα τυλίγματα είναι συχνά το ίδιο.

Φυγοκεντρικός διακόπτης δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## aser

> Σταύρο ... χάλια φωτογραφίες!... Το μόνο που διακρίνω είναι που γράφει για 14 mF (μικροφαράντ) πυκνωτή . Αλλά δεν διακρίνω τα υπόλοιπα ... αν είναι δυνατόν γράψε εσύ με το πληκτρολόγιο ότι γράφει επάνω στο μοτέρ με την ίδια σειρά και γραμμές που τα γράφει πάνω στο μοτέρ.
> 
> ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΌΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ σε συνδεδεμένο με ρεύμα .... και μην αγγίζεις τις άκρες του πυκνωτή ακόμη και όταν είναι εκτός ρεύματος .


Φιλε Μιχαλη αν σου πω οτι ουτε εγω μπορω να διακρινω με το ματι τι γραφει επανω θα το πιστεψεις; αυριο που θα εχω χρονο θα το καθαρισω να σας γραψω τι λεει και να κανω τις δοκιμες που ειπατε, εννοειτε οτι θα προσεχω αλλωστε εχω παει σε σχολη ηλεκτρολογου και εχω μαθει αρκετα πραγματα πανω σε αυτα ασχετα που δεν κανω αυτο το επαγγελμα.
υγ: Μαλλον για τροχο θα το μετατρεψω (αν δουλεψει).

----------


## aser

μαύρο - κόκκινο    -> 113,8
μαύρο - κίτρινο     -> 72,4
μαύρο - μπλε        -> 75,7
μαύρο - λευκό       -> 59
κόκκινο - κίτρινο    -> 113,6
κόκκινο - μπλε       -> 73,4
κόκκινο - λευκό     -> 56,7
κίτρινο - μπλε        -> 75,6
κίτρινο - λευκό      -> 58,9
μπλε - λευκό         -> 18,5

Αυτες ειναι η τιμες που εδωσε το πολυμετρο.

Φιλε Μιχαλη γραφει το εξης:

MOTORE ASINORONO MONOFASE

TIPO M 12.06.38.39   220V 50Hz CI.F
PO II                  2                  12
POTENZA           0.08HP           0.05HP
VELOCITA          2840G/1          420G/1
CONDENSATORE  14μF/400V

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ισχύει το σχέδιο στο # 12 ,
απλά πρέπει να βρεις για τις περιοχές Α και Β . Ποιες είναι οι γρήγορες και ποιες οι αργές στροφές (με το ίδιο σχέδιο συνδεσμολογίας κάθε φορά που δείχνω ) . και με τον ίδιο πυκνωτή. Δηλαδή αν π.χ εντοπίσεις ότι η περιοχή Α (καλώδια) είναι οι αργές στροφές . ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ τον ουδέτερο τον αφήνεις και πάλι όπως είναι στην ίδια θέση. (πρόσθεσε και γείωση στο σασί καλού κακού).

Τότε για να δοκιμάσεις και την Β περιοχή όπου θα είναι οι γρήγορες απλώς θα μεταθέσεις τα 2 καλώδια που βρίσκονται στην Α περιοχή (που εντόπισες της αργές στροφές π.χ.) στην περιοχή Β . για να δοκιμάσεις και τις γρήγορες. και πάλι με τον ίδιο πυκνωτή και το ίδιο σχέδιο . 
Αυτήν την μετάθεση των καλωδίων στο "πλυντήριο" από το Α στο Β . για αργές και γρήγορες στροφές την κάνει αυτόματα ο "εγκέφαλος " του πλυντηρίου. Αλλά στην περίπτωση σου θα πρέπει να "αντικαταστήσεις" τις στροφές κάθε φορά ή να αλλάξεις την φορά.... θα πρέπει να το κάνεις με συνδεσμολογίες με διακόπτες. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει και αυτό (που δεν νομίζω) θα προσπαθήσω να σου σχεδιάσω ένα σχέδιο για το πως θα ελέγχεις με διακόπτες ανάλογα του τι θες να κάνει.

----------


## aser

Φιλε Μιχαλη με ενδιαφερει και αν μπορεις ανεβασε το σχεδιο.
Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3beDZ4IY9U http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEg-8...eature=related

----------


## aser

Παναγιωτη σε ευχαριστω πολυ, το πρωτο βιντεο ειναι ακριβως ιδιο το μοτερ. Απο εβδομαδα θα παρω των πυκνωτη και οτι αλλο χρειαστω και θα σας γραψω τα νεα.
Το φις που θα το βρω εχουν τα ηλεκτρονικα καταστηματα η μονο σε καταστηματα με ανταλλακτικα πλυντηριου;

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Πάρε μεμονωμένα φις από κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών και πέρασε θερρμοσυστελόμενο αφού τα κολλήσεις πρώτα (και ας είναι πρεσαριστά) Στις αρχικές κινήσεις δοκίμασε τες με δοκιμαστικό (αυτό με τη λάμπα στη φάση) μη τύχει και έχεις κανένα φαγωμένο τύλιγμα. Από τη φωτεινότητα της λάμπας και από το θόρυβο του μοτέρ θα βγάλεις την άκρη.  Προσοχή στα σπειρώματα μη είναι ανάποδα αν φτιάξεις τροχό καθώς και τις στροφές που θα του δώσεις.  Στις αργές στροφές έχει πολύ δύναμη! Για τον πυκνωτή να του πεις ότι είναι για μόνιμη λειτουργία.  Το κύκλωμα για δεξιά αριστερά και αργά γρήγορα στο έστειλα με διακόπτες είναι οπότε θα πρέπει να βάλεις και ένα ον-οφ
Παρακαλώ πολύ!

----------

aser (24-12-11)

----------


## aser

Παναγιωτη σε υπερ-ευχαριστω πολυ απο εβδομαδα θα γραψω τα νεα.

----------


## FILMAN

Υπέροχα!




> μαύρο - κόκκινο    -> 113,8
> μαύρο - κίτρινο     -> 72,4
> μαύρο - μπλε        -> 75,7
> μαύρο - λευκό       -> 59
> κόκκινο - κίτρινο    -> 113,6
> κόκκινο - μπλε       -> 73,4
> κόκκινο - λευκό     -> 56,7
> κίτρινο - μπλε        -> 75,6
> κίτρινο - λευκό      -> 58,9
> μπλε - λευκό         -> 18,5


Κατόπιν εγκεφαλικής επεξεργασίας των μετρήσεων προκύπτουν τα παρακάτω συμπεράσματα:

α) Το κοινό είναι το λευκό.
β) Η κύρια περιέλιξη του στυψίματος είναι μεταξύ λευκού - μπλε.
γ) Η βοηθητική περιέλιξη του στυψίματος είναι μεταξύ λευκού - κόκκινου.
δ) Τα άκρα των τυλιγμάτων της αργής είναι το μαύρο και το κίτρινο (εναλλάξιμα).

Και τώρα ερχόμαστε (Παναγιώτη) σ' αυτά που έλεγα παραπάνω...

α) Βλέπεις ότι ΔΕΝ μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τη βοηθητική περιέλιξη του στυψίματος ως κύρια για να έχεις ανάποδη φορά περιστροφής, διότι είναι εντελώς διαφορετική από την κύρια (56.7Ω vs 18.5Ω), και

β) Βλέπεις ότι στις αργές στροφές ΔΕΝ έχει απλώς δυο περιελίξεις. Γιατί όχι; Γιατί αν είχε, η μέτρηση μεταξύ μαύρου - κίτρινου θα ισοδυναμούσε με το άθροισμα των μετρήσεων μεταξύ μαύρου - λευκού και κίτρινου - λευκού, δηλ. θα ήταν 59 + 59 = 118, αλλά όμως είναι μόνο 72.4! Και δεν είναι λάθος η μέτρηση ούτε είναι χαλασμένο το μοτέρ, διότι και σε άλλα τέτοια καλά μοτέρ που έχω μετρήσει εγώ, τέτοιες μετρήσεις βγαίνουν. Αντίθετα, στο γρήγορο έχει πράγματι μόνο δυο περιελίξεις. Διότι η μέτρηση μεταξύ μπλε - κόκκινου είναι πράγματι το άθροισμα των μετρήσεων μεταξύ λευκού - μπλε και λευκού - κόκκινου (18.5 + 56.7 = 75.2, στην πραγματικότητα 73.4)

Πώς το συνδέουμε λοιπόν; Όπως είπα και πιο πριν θα χρειαστεί ένας πυκνωτής 14μF 450V~. Στη συνέχεια διαλέγουμε μια από τις παρακάτω συνδεσμολογίες:

α) *Αργή περιστροφή προς μια κατεύθυνση.* Συνδέουμε τον πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στο μαύρο και το κίτρινο, και τροφοδοτούμε με 220V~ ανάμεσα στο μαύρο και το λευκό (κατά προτίμηση η φάση στο μαύρο και ο ουδέτερος στο λευκό). Το μπλε και το κόκκινο παραμένουν ασύνδετα.

β) *Αργή περιστροφή προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση.* Συνδέουμε τον πυκνωτή πάλι ανάμεσα  στο μαύρο και το κίτρινο, αλλά τώρα τροφοδοτούμε με 220V~ ανάμεσα στο κίτρινο  και το λευκό (κατά προτίμηση η φάση στο κίτρινο και ο ουδέτερος στο λευκό). Το μπλε και το κόκκινο παραμένουν κι εδώ ασύνδετα.

γ) *Γρήγορη περιστροφή.* Συνδέουμε τον πυκνωτή ανάμεσα  στο μπλε και το κόκκινο, και τροφοδοτούμε με 220V~ ανάμεσα στο μπλε  και το λευκό (κατά προτίμηση η φάση στο μπλε και ο ουδέτερος στο λευκό). Το μαύρο και το κίτρινο παραμένουν εδώ ασύνδετα.

Σταύρο, προσοχή στις δοκιμές, κατά την τροφοδότηση το μοτέρ μπορεί να τιναχτεί και να σε τραυματίσει ή να κάνει ζημιά στα όποια αντικείμενα είναι γύρω του. Στήριξέ το καλά πριν το τροφοδοτήσεις. Καλή επιτυχία.

----------

aser (30-12-11), kaptenlouna (30-12-11)

----------


## aser

Σημερα εγινε η δοκιμη με επιτυχια!!! :Smile: 
Ευχαριστω θερμα ολους εσας που με βοηθησατε να το θεσω σε λειτουργια. Παρτε ενα βιντεακι, και για να προλαβω το κραξιμο η συνδεση ηταν προσωρινη μονο και μονο για την δοκιμη για αυτο και θα βλεπετε οτι το καλωδιο γειωσεις ειναι λευκο αντι του κιτρινου (δεν ειχα), στο βιντεο δεν διακρινεται καλα το καλωδιο αλλα ο ουδετερος ειναι μπλε και οχι μαυρο. Ξερω η εικονα δεν ειναι καλη αλλα η ληψη εγινε απο κινητο με χαμηλη αναλυση εικονας.

----------

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (04-01-12)

----------


## aser

Πως βγαίνει το εξάρτημα που μπαίνει ο ιμάντας και πως θα ζητήσω τα υλικά για να τοποθετήσω τροχό.

----------


## teo_GR

Σταύρο το ραουλο είναι πρεσαριστο οπότε βγαίνει με χτύπημα.
Αλλά ίσως δεν χρειαστεί να το βγάλεις. Τι εννοώ?
Πάρε τον σμυρηδοδισκο και αν η τρύπα που έχει είναι μεγάλη τότε θα κάνεις τρεις τρύπες πάνω στο ραουλο και τις ίδιες σε μια ανάλογου μεγέθους χοντρή ροδέλα και με περαστές βίδες και παξιμάδια θα σφίξεις τον δίσκο.
Πάρε το δίσκο μέτρα διαμέτρους ανέβασε στοιχειά και βλέπουμε.

----------

aser (15-01-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για να βγάλεις την τροχαλία εννοείς από το μοτέρ .. θα βγει με εξολκέα . αλλά μην το επιχειρήσεις κατευθείαν πάνω στην τροχαλία γιατί θα σπάσουν τα άκρα της τροχαλίας καθώς είναι από αλουμίνιο . Θα πρέπει να βρεις πρώτα μια ροδέλα παχιά με εγκοπή όπως στο σχέδιο . έξοδος τροχαλίας.JPG

----------

aser (15-01-12)

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Σταύρο αν δεν την έχεις πειράξει ακόμα άφησε την πάνω.  Ο άξονας είναι 12 - 14 χιλιοστά διάμετρο όταν πας να προσαρμόσεις 24 χιλιοστά άξονα είναι λίγο δύσκολο !   
Πάρε ένα κομμάτι άξονα που να κάνει στη δουλειά που το θέλεις πάρε 2 κουζινέτα ωμέγα (τα φθηνά κάνουν περίπου στα 4-7 ευρώ το ένα )  για τον άξονα αυτό που θέλεις και μία τροχαλία και κάνε τη μεταφορά με ιμάντα είναι πιο σταθερή κατασκευή το άλλο που πας να κάνεις είναι επικίνδυνο!

----------

aser (15-01-12)

----------

